

For fun, here's a classifier that judges whether text is stupid or clever. - StavrosK
http://pythia.korokithakis.net/demo/

======
StavrosK
I made this a while ago, it's still being refined and will be released as a
service at some point, but here's a preliminary copy for you to play with.
Just enter a comment and press the button, and it will tell you if your
comment was stupid or clever.

To clarify, "stupid" and "clever" are only judged on style, not content, so
something well-written but erroneous like "The sky is indubitably orange with
green stripes" will be judged as clever.

For added fun, try pasting YouTube comments.

~~~
phoenix24
looks nice!

Is there any classifiers that you use to judge the cleverness of a given
statement or simple regex? please don't mind I am just trying to learn a thing
or two :D

~~~
StavrosK
It does use a classifier, currently it's a naive bayes one, as we found that
it produced the best results!

~~~
phoenix24
nice! if you don't mind, what other tools are you using ?

~~~
StavrosK
What do you mean? What for?

~~~
phoenix24
Should have been more explicit with my question., I'll try to do it now.

With tools I meant, which standard libraries language serverside, training
corpus etc., I hope to have made clear.

~~~
StavrosK
Hmm, nothing standard, really... I just used vanilla python and the corpus is
some texts and ungrammatical comments I've assembled from various sources...

